# CVA Customer Service



## dwinsor (Jul 25, 2014)

I contacted CVA and told them that the thimble that holds my ramrod on had come off.  They sent me a customer authorization form and told me it would be 3 to 4 weeks, I sent my gun to them.

I got my gun back in one week fixed.

The only thing I didn't like is they removed the teflon from my BP and firing pin bushing, they said they recommended the Breech plug grease.  They used some kind of anti seize.  It took me a long time to clean that out of the threads of the gun and plugs.  That stuff got everywhere, I don't see how anyone uses it.  Put teflon back on my plugs and installed them, I am happy now.

CVA also gave me a code for 30% off merchandise over $50.00

All in all I have to give CVA a big thumbs up, I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 25, 2014)

CVA sent me a hammer spring for a 30+ yr old Hawken (free)....

I use silver anti-seize grease from auto parts stores on my CVA
in-line gun....comes in little pkgs and goes a long way...easy to clean
off...costs about $1.00 per pkg.......


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Several years ago, my firing pin broke on the Thursday before ML weekend.  I went to the CVA offices in Norcross on Friday morning and walked out with a new firing pin installed.  I hunted that weekend, but didn't get a shot.  That made me a CVA customer for life.

As for the anti-seize, I use it and don't worry about it.  yeah, it gets everywhere, but it's non-corrosive, so I don't really care.   I also use it on my shotgun choke tubes.  I've had to remove a few stuck ones over the years, and it's a PAIN.


----------



## Warrenco (Aug 12, 2014)

They're a good company for sure


----------



## one_shot (Oct 9, 2014)

I ordered a ramrod Monday at 11:30 am, ups delivered 7:00pm Tuesday. Fast, that was standard 2-3 day shipping.
CVA didn't me a code for 30% off merchandise over $50.00
Good service anyway!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 12, 2014)

CVA is a great company.  And I love my Optima Elite.  I have a .45, 45-70 Government, 7mm-08, and a .308 barrel for it.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Oct 13, 2014)

My first and only muzzle loader is a CVA Optima Magnum that I bought from Cabela's. Whe it arrived, the ram rod was slightly bent. I called CVA and the immediately sent me a new one. 
In addition, between the manual and local advice, I had several different opinions on loads, powder, cleaning, etc...
I happen to call CVA during normal business hours while I was at the range to make sure I was operating the gun appropriately, and one of their guys stayed on the phone with me as I sighted in the rifle, cleaned it, reloaded it, etc...until I was comfortable using it.    
They set the bar for customer service.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 17, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I use silver anti-seize grease from auto parts stores on my CVA
> in-line gun....comes in little pkgs and goes a long way...easy to clean
> off...costs about $1.00 per pkg.......



I bought a bottle of the anti-seize I would say is about 12 ounces with a brush.  Been using it for years from automotive to breech plug to casting molds.  I suspect it will last a lifetime.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a CVA .223 rifle that was leaving the brass "pregnant" on one side.  I believe the factory barrel was a .222 and they reamed it out to a .223 since it was stamped .222 on the underside (laser engraved on top as .223).  They probably got the reamer off center when reaming out.  Gave them a call and they had me send in the gun and put me a new barrel on free of charge.


----------

